# Synaptics on Medion Laptop -- ugh...

## papapenguin

I've been working without my touchpad for a while now.  The last time the touchpad worked was kernel 2.6.18-r5 ... a long long time ago...

I'm revisiting this problem, hoping to solve it and make my little lappy fully functional

here's my xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # cat /root/xorg.conf
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"             
> 
>         Identifier      "X.org Configured"
> ...

 

here's my xorg log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.5.3
> 
> Release Date: 5 November 2008
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # less /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW
> 
>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> 
> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1" does not exist.
> ...

 

----------

## VoidMage

If you are using xorg-server 1.5.3 and evdev you should configure your touchpad

in hal to use synaptics driver.

Having said that, there's still the fact, that your log suggests that your touchpad is not seen.

Start with checking /proc/bus/input/devices and posting the device that you think is your touchpad.

You may also check with hal-device devices listed by 'hal-find-by-capability --capability input'.

Your touchpad should be among them.

If it's missing in the proc file, it's almost certain problem with your kernel configuration,

if it's there, but hal device lacks input.touchpad capability, post full hal-device output

for that device.

----------

## papapenguin

well, I don't see it here, so perhaps it is my kernel config.

the problem is that I've gone over the kernel config time and again with what's supposed to be the correct configuration--any ideas about what I'm missing?

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # cat /proc/bus/input/devices
> 
> I: Bus=0017 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=0100
> 
> N: Name="Macintosh mouse button emulation"       
> ...

 

----------

## papapenguin

I configured my kernel as per the synaptics touchpad wiki, I just checked it to make sure that evdev was built in, took out the mac emulation, ran make, copied the kernel -- and it still doesn't show my touchpad -- is there a way to check and see if it's functional at all?

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # cat /proc/bus/input/devices
> 
> I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41
> 
> N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"           
> ...

 

----------

## papapenguin

and I'm also not sure that hal has configured it--although I know virtually nothing about hal configuration...

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # hal-find-by-capability --capability input
> 
> /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46d_c00c_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input
> 
> /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_pcspkr_logicaldev_input
> ...

 

----------

## szczerb

Do this and post output:

```
szczerb@nomad ~ $ hal-find-by-capability --capability input.touchpad

/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port_logicaldev_input
```

```
szczerb@nomad ~ $ hal-find-by-capability --capability input.touchpad | xargs hal-device

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port_logicaldev_input'

  input.device = '/dev/input/event6'  (string)

  input.x11_options.SHMConfig = 'true'  (string)

  info.capabilities = { 'input', 'input.touchpad' } (string list)

  input.product = 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'  (string)

  input.x11_options.MaxTapMove = '2000'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/class/input/input6/event6'  (string)

  info.category = 'input'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll = 'true'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port'  (string)

  info.product = 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'  (string)

  input.x11_options.HorizEdgeScroll = 'true'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port_logicaldev_input'  (string)

  input.x11_options.RTCornerButton = '2'  (string)

  input.x11_options.RBCornerButton = '3'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  input.x11_options.TapButton1 = '1'  (string)

  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event6'  (string)

  input.x11_driver = 'synaptics'  (string)

  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_AUX_port'  (string)

```

----------

## VoidMage

The problem here is that if the kernel doesn't see the touchpad,

neither will hal and content of /proc/bus/input/devices proves,

that it doesn't.

So, it's most likely problem with kernel config, hal part can be done

only after kernel sees the touchpad.

----------

## szczerb

True...I was being lazy and read just the last post...

----------

## papapenguin

right, the previous post listed my hal config...

I think the problem starts right from square one -- the kernel...

any ideas what might be wrong with the kernel config and why it doesn't see the touchpad?

the last kernel that 'saw' the touchpad (when the touchpad actually worked) was 2.6.18-r5 ... a long time ago ...

I configured the next kernel -- 2.6.19-something -- (like I always do) by copying the .config from the working kernel and then make menuconfig to update... that's when I first started having problems ...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-537050-highlight-papapenguin.html

----------

## szczerb

I suggest doing 'make oldconfig' after copying the config and menuconfig later to tweak things. This way you'll see all the new things. This is important between major versions as options get renamed sometimes...

BTW Why do you use such an old kernel?

----------

## papapenguin

I was just referencing the last kernel that worked with my touchpad.  Since then I've upgraded the kernel countless times.  My current kernel is 2.26-28, the previous one was 2.26-27-r5 or something like that, so I wasn't using an old kernel for the latest upgrade.  I usually don't use make oldconfig unless I'm making a kernel revision such as 2.26.27-r5 to 2.26.27-r8 or something.

----------

## VoidMage

Well, simply start with 'make menuconfig' and check if

MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS is selected - it looks like

that should be all, though I don't have a touchpad, so just guessing.

----------

## papapenguin

I looked all through kernel config and couldn't find anything with synaptics in it...

I have evdev and ps/2 and mice and all sorts of things installed, but none have MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS anywhere to be found -- do you know where this is? under drivers? misc hardware?

ok, I found that if I add ps/2 as a module, then it shows up on the kernel build, but I still don't see it in my devices ...[/quote]

----------

## szczerb

Enabling PS/2 mouse in input devices should be enough. ALPS and SYNAPTICS options will get autoenabled after that. Enable mouse and show us 'grep SYNAPTICS .config -A 10 -B 10'.

----------

## VoidMage

If you use menuconfig, simply search for MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS,

read the displayed help and then it should be obvious, what needs to be enabled.

----------

## papapenguin

this is the help menu in menuconfig:

 *Quote:*   

>   CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2:
> 
>                                                                  │
> 
>   │ Say Y here if you have a PS/2 mouse connected to your system. This                │
> ...

 

----------

## papapenguin

szczerb, here is the grep command:

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # grep SYNAPTICS .config -A 10 -B 10
> 
> papapenguin ~ #

 

it doesn't look like it yields anything...

----------

## szczerb

ok... the .config file is in your kernel source dir (it holds all settings of your kernel) so either:

```
cd /usr/src/linux/

grep SYNAPTICS .config -A 10 -B 10
```

or:

```
grep SYNAPTICS /usr/src/linux/.config -A 10 -B 10
```

----------

## VoidMage

Well, the important part is:

```

  │ Symbol: MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS [=y]                                        │  

  │ Prompt: Synaptics PS/2 mouse protocol extension                         │  

  │   Defined at drivers/input/mouse/Kconfig:60                             │  

  │   Depends on: !S390 && INPUT && INPUT_MOUSE && MOUSE_PS2 && EMBEDDED    │  

  │   Location:                                                             │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                   │  

  │       -> Input device support                                           │  

  │         -> Generic input layer (needed for keyboard, mouse, ...) (INPUT │  

  │           -> Mice (INPUT_MOUSE [=y])                                    │  

  │             -> PS/2 mouse (MOUSE_PS2 [=y])

```

If you don't see it, perhaps you forgot to mark EMBEDDED.

----------

## papapenguin

ok, thanks szczerb, the grep command with /usr/src/linux was the correct one, which shows that synaptics is enabled...

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # grep SYNAPTICS /usr/src/linux/.config -A 10 -B 10
> 
> CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y
> 
> CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD=m
> ...

 

it's enabled here in the kernel, but doesn't show up in 

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # cat /proc/bus/input/devices
> 
> I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0002 Version=0000                                         
> 
> N: Name="Power Button (FF)"                                                               
> ...

 

----------

## papapenguin

I don't know if this helps, but I just installed KDE-4.2 -- which isn't quite working yet -- at the end of the X verbose message stuff I see

 *Quote:*   

> TouchPad no synaptics event device found
> 
> (EE) xf86OpenSerial: No Device specified.
> 
> (EE) Synaptics driver unable to open device
> ...

 

----------

